# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Mausoleum

## pj

*Mausoleum*

I return, _on occasion_
to the halls _of the dead._
The walls _of the dead, really._ 
The halls _are for the living_
_who on occasion return_
_with a flower_
_and a memory_
_and a few moments to lend an ear_
to the silence
_that remains._

PJC
May 2007

----------

